# Bobinas de amplificadores



## ronartcal (May 16, 2011)

Hola Compañeros electrónicos!

Mi duda viene a que estoy haciendo un amplificador para bajo eléctrico y tengo un amplificador PEAVEY al cual le estoy adaptando el preamplificador para bajo eléctrico (que se encuentra en estos foros) que me estoy construyendo, y el caso viene así.

veo otros Amplificadores para bajo comerciales de marcas reconocidas que tienen un gran embobinado, quisiera saber a que se debe esto.

Disculpen mi ignoracncia pero todos hemos ido aprendiendo a base del no saber.

Aca una imagen para que se den la idea:







Muchísimas gracias de Antemano!!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

Todos los amplificadores que aún están pesados al tacto, tienen ese "embobinado"
Se llama Transformador y sirve para adaptar el voltaje de red a valores menores (O mayores) para poder funcionar acorde a las especificaciones internas del aparato.

Lo que no capto en tu pregunta es que es lo que le pasa al Peavey.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (May 16, 2011)

En tu caso particular si es el de la foto se llama transformador Toroidal por estar echo con un nucleo de ferrite y no de chapas, tienen la ventaja de ocupar menos espacio permite un perfil más bajo del gabinete y al estar los arrollamientos cubriendo por completo el nucleo le sirven de pantalla mágnetical.

Ya sean de este tipo o de los tradicionales, cuanto más potencia erogue el equipo más grande sera el transformador ya que ellos manejan toda la energia que se toma de la red domicialiaria para luego ser convertida en potencia acúsitica

Otra de las funcioones que cumple un transformador aparte de reducir o elevar la tensión según se necesite es que produce una aislación galvánica entre las peligrosas tensiónes de la red y el equipo el que no obstante esto deberia estar conectado a tierra por ello los cordones de estos equipos tiene tres cables y en la ficha una tercer pata...


----------



## alejandro electronica (May 16, 2011)

Panda, me extraña de ti, el transformador toroidal si es de hierro dulce. El ferrite solo se usa en conmutadas.


Saludos, si estoy equivocado corregime


----------



## Tacatomon (May 16, 2011)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Panda, me extraña de ti, el transformador toroidal si es de hierro dulce. El ferrite solo se usa en conmutadas.
> 
> 
> Saludos, si estoy equivocado corregime



+1. Que yo sepa, el toroidal de 60Hz aún se hacer de hierro.


----------



## ronartcal (May 17, 2011)

Compañeros Muchísimas gracias a Todos por su respuesta y observaciones, de verdad les agradezco mucho, ya salí de una gran duda, y si tienen razón, aveces el no saber no nos deja pensar bien, jejeje ;-)

Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## FBustos (May 17, 2011)

es un transformador toroidal de hierro.


----------



## ronartcal (May 17, 2011)

Para Tacatomon:

Compañero lo de Peavey, es que estoy adaptando una planta de amplificación (Peavey XR-400 del 79) para convertirla en un cabezal para bajo, y de echo estoy usando un preamplificador que esta el esta web que esta basado en un Gallien Krueger!, y al ver ese embobinado en otros cabezales para bajo me llego la duda, Pero Gracias a Ustedes Entendí muy bien!


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2011)

oide deberia ser mucho más grande, por las bajas propiedades mágneticas del hier





alejandro electronica dijo:


> Panda, me extraña de ti, el transformador toroidal si es de hierro dulce. El ferrite solo se usa en conmutadas.
> 
> 
> Saludos, si estoy equivocado corregime


Poner que son de hierro también esta mal ya que es una aleación de hirro al silicio con un tratamiento para que tenga bajas perdidas y no es un macizo es chapa arrollada que se suelda y luegoe se encapstula en poliamida


Existen los toroides de cinta arrollada(lamina de sicilcio enrrollada) Este tipo de trnasformadores no tienen nada de nuevo se conocen hace más de 70 años......

En antiguos equipos valvulares de origen europeo sobre toso venian equipado con trnsformadores con núcleo de cinta arrollada.

En Argentina el soldador Vesubio es el más fiel reflejo de ello


----------



## alejandro electronica (May 17, 2011)

Buenas.
Panda, ahora si se ve de que sabes del tema. Igualmente a mi me da lastima de que nunca haya tenido yo un nucleo toroidal en manos. Son muy dificiles y caros de conseguir aca en la argentina.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

En una época Barrow vendia C-Ferrites y Toroides para transformadores hoy solo vende productos terminados


----------



## Eduardo (May 19, 2011)

En un transformador que va a funcionar a 50/60Hz no tiene sentido usar núcleo de ferrite.
No es una cuestión de fragilidad o costo, es porque los ferrites se saturan bruscamente arriba de ~0.3T mientras que la peor chapa de hierro-silicio lo hace a ~1T y las de grano orientado entre 1.6T y 2T.
Eso significa que un núcleo de ferrite va a necesitar 3.3 veces mas vueltas  que con chapa común y 6 mas que con grano orientado -->  A igualdad de corriente en el bobinado, si tenemos mas vueltas necesitamos mas espacio.

En alta frecuencia, el volumen de cobre  (vueltas x seccion x longitud de espira) pasa a ser secundario y cobra importancia las pérdidas del núcleo (que aumentan con la frecuencia).


----------

